# TURTLE BIG ORANGE, B&Q £2 each 3 for 2



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you read it right.
was down at b&q at kinnaird park
getting some knee pads and safety glasses for todays detail(UV block to save the headaches from the sun)

Turtle big orange, £2 each in the b&q clearence 
and the 3 for 2 offer counts..

so i picked up 6 (didn't have the debit card or i would have grabbed more for members who couldn't find it in their b&q if its not national offer)
£8 in total(even had £2 spare for a bacon roll )

i know a few on here quite rate this stuff.. haven't tried it before but b&q is a hour round trip from my house so grabbed 6 incase i like it lol..

its available online so must be nationwide

CLICK HERE for Big Orange Deal


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

6 bottles :lol: how many litres in each iirc its like 5 you mad man!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yes its 5.. so i have 30litres of the stuff in the boot :lol:

i see people using it as snow foam.. so i now have 43 litres of snowfoam including the proper foams lol :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

you weirdo! 43 litres whyyyyy :lol: i have about 6 -7 :lol:


----------



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

any pic or link?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well i have 5 litres of CG no touch.(used about 100ml)
5 litres of CG Citrus snow foam(for heavy dilution wax removal)(used about 300ml)
500ml of CG Honeydew snow foam(free)
3 litres of magifoam left
and now 30 litres or big orange :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

2.0conv said:


> any pic or link?


original post updated with link


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

just reserved 3 bottles , going to have a look later and see how much they have in stock ..........


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

are you gonna open up a cheap carwash place dude?
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2935569&postcount=14


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I went to B&Q Farnborough and got 3 bottles...were only about 6 left right at the back of the shelf.

Used some this avo when I washed the A6 using my B&Q pump-sprayer did about 1l of Big Orange then topped the rest up with water.

Seemed to work ok..as a pre-rinse on the bumpers, wheels and lower body. It is only a orange shampoo but at this cost its ok to use....


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Pallet full in the Grimsby branch got myself some


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

cheers craig spent £16 and got twelve what a deal


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well i used it as part of my detail today..
foaming ability 1/5
cleaning ability 3/5
price 5/5

so its decent.. not the best compared to dedicated snow foams such as magifoam.. but at £2 for 5 litres its good.

and paul :lol: :lol: 
not with this stuff lol.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

aye there was tons in kinnaird park.. 2-3 pallet fulls.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

it's not bad stuff at all, will have to have a look :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Smells nice....too wash bay smelled all orangey after I rinsed it off


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Just bought my 3 bottles for £4 bargain. I was close to getting another 3 for the sake of it but I think 15litres will do me


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> well i have 5 litres of CG no touch.(used about 100ml)
> 5 litres of CG Citrus snow foam(for heavy dilution wax removal)(used about 300ml)
> 500ml of CG Honeydew snow foam(free)
> 3 litres of magifoam left
> and now 30 litres or big orange :lol:


i'm going to be ordering some AS Actimousse soon.........you wanting any ? :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Just bought my 3 bottles for £4 bargain. I was close to getting another 3 for the sake of it but I think 15litres will do me


lol i got the 30 litres for the sake of it.
used it today on dads car.. a strange mixture snow foam, for a really dirty car, that is abused lol.
big orange
chem guys heavy duty orange degreaser(the car was sticky with tree sap)
chem guys grime reaper apc.
and chem guys maxi suds II for a thick foam.



calum001 said:


> i'm going to be ordering some AS Actimousse soon.........you wanting any ? :lol:


right.. im gonna pm you, as we might get a better deal if i stick the stuff i want in with yours..
and yes i want some actimousse lol


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome spot Craig. 

Just placed an order for 6 bottles on "Reserve and Collect" at B&Q Cardiff.

Silly price for a decent car wash.


----------



## B3N_ (Apr 6, 2011)

good spot mate, off to B&Q at lunch to stock up. Got to be worth a try at £2 for 5l :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

aye is not bad, good for the price tbh


----------



## B3N_ (Apr 6, 2011)

Stocked up on 15l. :thumb: for the heads up

Now whats ways do people use this? through a pump sprayer neat or diluted? or through snow foam lance and at what ratio.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i stuck it through the foam lance 5:1 in the bottle..

would use it 3:1 or 5:1 as a pre wash in a sprayer.

and also can use if for its intended purpose.. the bucket shampoo wash lol


----------



## B3N_ (Apr 6, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> and also can use if for its intended purpose.. the bucket shampoo wash lol


thats just crazy talk


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Drove past and could not resist another 3. It'll last forever, probably give a couple away in the end.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: good lad stu. caved to the peer pressure 

i'll probably give a couple away aswell lol.. never use all that!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I actually gravitated towards it I couldn't help myself


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Not in our Doncaster branch... Boo Hoo...:wall:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I will go in at the weekend if there is any left them maybe but jesus i cant see me using 15l that quickly!!!


----------



## Lee gsi (Aug 19, 2007)

Been using it through my foam lance too.

An inch of foam and an inch of the shampoo. Seemed to clean and foam better.


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Was in B&Q last friday and grabbed 3 of them! Never tried it but couldnt say no at that price!!


----------



## clokey (Oct 13, 2010)

Managed to pick up the last bottle on the shelf at my local B&Q today.


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

i picked up 3 at hermiston gate yesterday,just missed out on the last numatic george reduced to £106.99 from £200+?
gutted,was standing behind the guy in the queue too,
if you aint fast your last as the saying goes...


----------



## raysrt8 (Jan 16, 2010)

Bought 3 yesterday and reserved 12, hopefully the weather will get better so I can try it.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

plenty at dearne valley (wath) for those in south yorks. just been through & there was 30+ on the shelves :thumb:


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

loads to be had at morton park , darlington & portrack lane stockton on tees , picked 6 up today , gonna last forever :doublesho


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

raysrt8 said:


> Bought 3 yesterday and reserved 12, hopefully the weather will get better so I can try it.


12!?!?! You drinking it? It'll go off before you use all that


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spoony said:


> 12!?!?! You drinking it? It'll go off before you use all that


does carwash go off :doublesho


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

paulyoung666 said:


> does carwash go off :doublesho


Who knows, probably not but it's a good question I said it in jest


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Who knows, probably not but it's a good question I said it in jest


thought you might have been leg pulling somehow , hope the 6 bottles i got last ok though , i think the lass in B&Q thought i was mad when i rocked up at the till with them in the trolley


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Bought 6 x 5 litres from B&Q Cardiff earlier tonight @ £8 for the lot.

Mad.

I'll give it whirl tomorrow night (weather permitting) as snow foam and in a bucket and see how it goes.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Just reserved 12 for the morning at Wigan :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Tried to reserve at Rotherham and says max i can reserve is 1....:lol:
I take it thats all they have left...:lol:

Well im not going shef for it, oh well i still have 25 litres of turtle wash wax unopened...:lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

james_death said:


> Tried to reserve at Rotehrham and says max i can reserve is 1....:lol:
> I take it thats all tehy have left...:lol:
> 
> Well im not going shef for it, oh well i still have 25 litres of turtle wash wax unopened...:lol:


your not quick enough james i got twelve at cortonwood


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

chrisc said:


> your not quick enough james i got twelve at cortonwood


Lol Sell him 3 for a high diver


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Lol Sell him 3 for a high diver


After trying Donny few days back i never gave a thought to reserving else where.:lol:
No Loss...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I picked up 3 for a mate today on my way home from work, going fast in my B&Q. Still need to give it a whirl


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Just been for a piece of turf late this evening, remebered the offer, now have 15 litres in the garage. Just had to at the price


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

A quick report.

I used Big Orange tonight for the first time through a snow foam lance then as a normal car wash.

Using a 5:1 dilution ratio, I didn't get a great deal of foam although one bottle managed to cover my car. I wasn't expecting it to match dedicated foam products so this didn't come as any surprise.

It appears very "thin" when you pour it into the bucket - you certainly don't get the glug but the smell is really nice.

Using the PW to froth it up a bit, I managed to create a fair bit of suds although the lubricity was pretty poor.

It seemed really mild and appeared to do a good job of cleaning the car. The smell is really nice too - orangey (naturally)!

At the end of the day, between using it as foam and as a regular car wash, I should get about 15 washes out of each 5l bottle. 

That works out at £8 for 90 washes.

Or until I get bored . . . .


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

I just reserved 20 bottles. Will pick up tomorrow! You can never have too much shampoo. Haha.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

maestegman said:


> A quick report.
> 
> I used Big Orange tonight for the first time through a snow foam lance then as a normal car wash.
> 
> Using a 5:1 dilution ratio, I didn't get a great deal of foam although one bottle managed to cover my car. I wasn't expecting it to match dedicated foam products so this didn't come as any surprise.


I find as long as you get something on the car to wet it and soften the dirt, then the PW does the rest anyway. At these prices snowfoam is a expensive luxury and all the foam does not do that much.

Thanks for your findings. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

MrBoJangles said:


> I just reserved 20 bottles. Will pick up tomorrow! You can never have too much shampoo. Haha.


20 bottles is surely a little overkill!?! I wouldn't have space to store that. However seeing as it's 3 or 2 shouldn't you have reserved 21?


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Collected mine today! Not bad for £8 !!!!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Spoony said:


> 20 bottles is surely a little overkill!?! I wouldn't have space to store that. However seeing as it's 3 or 2 shouldn't you have reserved 21?


no 21 would just be too much stu :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i got the grand total of 1 i dont have the space my other space is taken up with 12 litres of flash, 10 litres of demon shine, and about another 8 or so in snow foams  20 bottles though jesus


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Guys does it leave any wax or residue behind after rinsing ?? Also anyone now what the ph number is on this ??


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I used it throught my hand pump sprayer on the weekend as a prewash on the wheels, front and rear and sides and its not left anything behind....not killed the LSP and I was running it quite strong.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Chillly - it appears to be very mild and left no discernible residue.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

Spoony said:


> 20 bottles is surely a little overkill!?! I wouldn't have space to store that. However seeing as it's 3 or 2 shouldn't you have reserved 21?


21? What do you think I am, nuts? Haha. I've got plenty storage space. SWMBO even built some racking for me and I have what is technically a walk in wardrobe for all my detailing stuff.


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Just had the last 6 from the Reading depot. Plus picked up 5 lits of some organic upholstery cleaner for £2.00 too.
You can never have enough cleaning chemicals to hand....


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

Right, well that was a nice experience (not.) The staff at my nearest B&Q (normally go to Gateshead, where they are great) were the rudest most unhelpful people I have ever come across in my life! Absolutely disgraceful. They had allocated the wrong amount of bottles to me firstly, 5 instead of 20, and when I mention this the woman at the till she said 'well go and get some more - it's on the shelf. This is after she has merely pointed at the reserve and collect cabinet and grunted at me to tell me my stuff was in there. I don't expect people to run after me in a store, but basic courtesy isn't hard. In protest I ended up walking out with 5 for £8, because she never even alluded to the fact they were on 3for2 and it would have made sense to add 1 more bottle in. I am going to get the rest from Gateshead tomorrow.


----------

